# Weird Band Fact



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

All of us are married to spouses whose first names all start with C.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Sometimes every guy's wife's name starts with a 'C' now n' then.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Heheh, indeed


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Cool.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My wife always goes home with the guitar player.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> My wife always goes home with the guitar player.



Not mine.

Sometimes she goes home with the singer, sometimes with the keybpard player, sometimes with the mandolin player and sometimes even with the sound man.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Not mine.
> 
> Sometimes she goes home with the singer, sometimes with the keybpard player, sometimes with the mandolin player and sometimes even with the sound man.


Mine stays in and waits to see who is coming home this time.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Not mine.
> 
> Sometimes she goes home with the singer, sometimes with the keybpard player, sometimes with the mandolin player and sometimes even with the sound man.


Hahaha...Well yeah, I was generalizing. 



1SweetRide said:


> All of us are married to spouses whose first names all start with C.


Are they all redheads? I like redheads.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Interesting. Be careful when you start making correlations like this. It is a sign of something else that's happening inside someone's mind.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

The singer wants to change the band's name to the C-Men


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

At least she never stoops to coming home with the bass player.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------

